# Banner Images Needed



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello all,
We would like some input on what you would like to see on a new banner when we migrate the community to the new software next month. Let us know any suggestions you would like to see featured on the new banner.

-You can submit your high res images here and creative will review them to see what will work with the layout.
-Note that the images must be your own work and non-copyrighted.
-Please submit well-lit and high-resolution images of your vehicle

By submitting your photos you agree to have ttforum.co.uk have full authority to use the photos in a creative way.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *TTFAdmin* - To continue the spirit of the old TT Forum and recognize all TT owners who come here, could your team at least put together a composite Mk1, Mk2 and Mk3 header image? Something like the image below would go a long way to show respect to all TT owners who visit this Forum. - Cheers!


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *TTFAdmin* - To continue the spirit of the old TT Forum and recognize all TT owners who come here, could your team at least put together a composite Mk1, Mk2 and Mk3 header image? Something like the image below would go a long way to show respect to all TT owners who visit this Forum. - Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 477008


I absolutely LOVE this idea. Did you make this?

- Cricket


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Here are 2 of my 2001 225. owned from new. Would be nice if the banner/images used, changed every couple of days.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Hoggy* - If I understood the Admin's comments, their cookie-cutter, one-size-fits-all template doesn't accommodate "rotating" banners like the old site could. This is why I recommended the come up with a nice Photoshop of a Mk1, Mk2 and Mk3 similar to this image. Since I "borrowed" this from another forum, we can't uses it. Hopefully their web-boffins are adapt at Photoshop. If not, then we'll need to get someone on our side of the pond to to it and provide it to them. Nothing like doing other people's work.


----------

